# STARK COUNTY UPDATE



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

I poked around my honey hole yesterday and I feel it is a week too early still. Heard rumors they were popping in Loudenville and Coshocton. I have to find time to drive down there!


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Some were found around Diamond Portland land in warm spot so there could be more????
I NEVER HAVE HAD ANY LUCK WITH EARLY FINDS. Just have not found the spots.


----------



## needmoarmorels (Apr 26, 2015)

Didn't see much in my spot today..... Don't know how hard I really looked but I still thinks its just a tad bit early. Anyone in or around the Canton area interested in looking? Let me know


----------



## booger (Apr 27, 2015)

found some in my friends back yard here in canton south going out later today to check my spots^^


----------



## smitty-1010 (May 1, 2014)

Hello I'm new here.. I'm in canton south area. I was in Cambridge over the weekend and had no luck . Only a few false.


----------



## booger (Apr 27, 2015)

yay for canton south!! lol


----------



## smitty-1010 (May 1, 2014)

Hey booger maybe we can meet up and check out some spots.


----------



## booger (Apr 27, 2015)

i just got home from looking and i think the cold nights we have had put a hold on things around here.


----------



## starkshroomer (May 1, 2014)

I checked one of my spots yesterday and found that they are just starting to emerge. Give them a week to 10 days to grow. We need some warmer weather the next couple of weeks.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATES GUYS! I will poke around again Friday the 1st. I will be heading down to coshocton on sunday to poke around there. Heard rumors that they have been up for over a week now.


----------



## douggyfresh87 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys I'm new to the forums and semi new to hunting morels. Would love to get togetherwith some people and show me the ropes. Anyone ever have any luck around the Berlin lake area??


----------



## starkshroomer (May 1, 2014)

dOuggy - I have thought about rooting around the Berlin lake area but never have. Basically you have to spend hours and hours looking through the woods; most any woods. Looking by the right trees in the right conditions will improve your chances. Dying elm trees are big producers in this area. Elm, ash and tulip poplar. look around any tree that is dying or recenlty grounded. Look downhill from dying trees if on slopes. When you find spots, revisit yearly until they no longer produce. Depending on the weather, rain, etc. you will have good years and bad. One year you may find 300 shrooms in a couple of spots and the next year, little to none. Elm will eventually stop producing when dead for some time. Get to know elm, ash and tulip poplar bark. Some also include Sycamore but I haven't hunted much around them. They can grow anywhere but some areas/trees are better than others. Looking at the right time is key also. I have found over the past 11 years that the second week of may is usually peak around hear. Haven't found many blacks around here personally. They are supposed to come up first but I have found them with greys when I have found them at all. Read and following a couple of sites like this. Following the posts/finds as they work their way north helps you know when to go looking. If you look too early or too late, you may be missing some great areas. Good luck.


----------



## douggyfresh87 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful words stark shroomer. When I lived down by Wooster I would find morels all the time but ever since I've moved back to the canton area, I haven't had much luck. I'll defiantly be out there lookin this weekend. Its hard to split my time up between crappie fishing and morel hunting. LoL.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Here in southern mi. the crappie are always spawning during mushroom season. I would much rather be in the woods shrooming and miss out on the crappie for a couple weeks of the year.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Well they are officially up in stark county! Got dog peckers and tiny greys.  Happy hunting!


----------



## booger (Apr 27, 2015)

found 10 yesterday the size of a beer can in canton south


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Good going BOOGER!!! I am just south in Carroll County and can not find anything.
How ya going to cook them.


----------



## booger (Apr 27, 2015)

flour salt pepper fry with butter^^


----------



## jimwas98 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks can almost taste them.


----------

